# On/Off Option for Season Passes



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like and On/Off Option for the Season Passes. With eleven TiVos, I often plan my viewing and recording and want to move Season Passes from Tivo to Tivo. But I don't want to delete them, because the situation could change as new shows are broadcast.

If I could just turn it off on one TiVo and enable it on another, it would be perfect. 

Althought I could just set up a new Season Pass, often the shows aren't in the Guide Data early enough and I have to make a list and watch each day to see what can be set up.

In addition, when shows like Saturday Night Live and Monk run off-season and have guide data that is generic, they tape as "First-Run" although they are actually repeats. If I could turn off the Season Pass until the new season it would be great.

Currently I move Season Passes to the bottom of the list out of season, but when there are reruns or premptions I still get unwanted recordings.

Barbeedoll


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have said before I wanted a "pause" or on/off. :up:


----------



## dromedary512 (Dec 20, 2008)

Good God, Man! Eleven TiVos?!?

Either you don't work... or you don't sleep.

Which is it?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Have you ever noticed that four or five shows you want to watch all come on at exactly the same time -- and then there is nothing else for awhile.

I have them distributed throughout the house so we can move programs to where we want to watch. Then we little grandkids that need a backlog of their favorites on TVs throughout the house.

I know -- it's a sickness. But it's cheaper and less harmful than liquor, drugs, smoking, overeating or shopping. 

Barbeedoll


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

dromedary512 said:


> Good God, Man! Eleven TiVos?!?
> 
> Either you don't work... or you don't sleep.
> 
> Which is it?


I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Another reason to have an On/Off for the Season Pass without deleting it came up today.

Some episodes are repeats, so Season Passes I have moved to the bottom so I can reuse them quickly if I rearrange shows to record between TiVos are now recording on more than one TiVo. It's a pain to research why this is happening and to delete all of them.

If I could somehow "inactivate them" while still retaining them I could save myself lots of time and trouble.

Doesn't sound like much of a programming issue. Perhaps it could at least be put on list since it keeps coming up year after year.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

On/Off would be nice. What I really want is online WL management. My biggest complaint about the TiVo UI is the WL management is clunky. It's a pain to clean up and reorganize.

I'd love to see sort by title, and other functionality to better see what you have.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree that the on/off option would be nice. I would use it for some daytime season passes I have - for example, I enjoy People's Court, but I get tired of it after a while, so I would turn it off for a month or two.

This might also save some of the TiVo's "brain power" during off seasons ... we could turn off shows that we know are inactive, and the TiVo wouldn't be looking for new episodes until we say so.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Are you looking for an on/off option for individual SPs? Just reduce the number of episodes to record and mark your current recordings a save until I delete.

Having a "vacation" setting to stop all SPs from recording is a different issue. I don't know how many people would use that feature.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Today I found yet another reason the Season Pass needs an On/Off option. Shows coming back that have multiple showings are being placed in the Guide Data with a generic description.

Since they do not show up as having been recorded during the allocated time frame TiVo checks, they ALL show up in my To Do List.

I could let the first one tape and then the rest would disappear, but sometimes they have a priority over other things on the Season Pass list, so I'm not positive what will tape and what won't.

It's a big pain that could be solved if I could make a Season Pass inactive until I needed it again.

I could delete the Season Pass, watch listings, and then try to re-instate it when it again appears in guide data, but I travel a lot. The ability to have TiVo records what I have programmed correctly is the reason I have one.

Barbeedoll


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

IIRC, if you did it with Wishlists, you can choose to autorecord individual wishlists or not. This may accomplish your goal.


----------



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

To me, the biggest benefit of the on/off switch for Season Passes would be for when there's a show you like to watch but would rather turn it off for a 'marathon day'. I like Dirty Jobs when they have a marathon day it takes one of my TiVo tuners out (well, other higher priority shows will record but, otherwise, it's just churning through 24hrs of Dirty Jobs which is kind of pointless (and only keeping the last 5).


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Brad Bishop said:


> To me, the biggest benefit of the on/off switch for Season Passes would be for when there's a show you like to watch but would rather turn it off for a 'marathon day'. I like Dirty Jobs when they have a marathon day it takes one of my TiVo tuners out (well, other higher priority shows will record but, otherwise, it's just churning through 24hrs of Dirty Jobs which is kind of pointless (and only keeping the last 5).


That's what "First Run Only" is for.


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> That's what "First Run Only" is for.


I may be wrong but discovery channel programs dont use the "new" tag that tivo looks for (or any dvr for that matter) so we kinda get screwed on marathon days like the other person mentioned


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

riz said:


> I may be wrong but discovery channel programs dont use the "new" tag that tivo looks for (or any dvr for that matter) so we kinda get screwed on marathon days like the other person mentioned


I dont have any problem with "FRO" and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> That's what "First Run Only" is for.


...but as I said earlier, when there is a generic description the TiVo thinks it's a new episode.... I do have First Run Only set.

But thanks for trying to help.

Barbee


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

barbeedoll said:


> ...but as I said earlier, when there is a generic description the TiVo thinks it's a new episode.... I do have First Run Only set.
> 
> But thanks for trying to help.
> 
> Barbee


So as others have stated, turn your SP down to keeping 1 episode "KUID".

An on/off option sounds nice until people start harping about how they missed a season premier because their SP was turned off. (the same would apply for KUID 1, though.. but you seem to want to be attentive enough to watch the data for new shows)


----------

